# A few Dragons



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

A few shots of Dragonflys.































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Stunning photos - we get some beautiful dragonflies zooming around the pond at work but they never stay still long enough (unless they're dying  ) for me to be able to photograph

:clap: :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, Cyclops...worthy of going in the 'Bug Photos' thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Great pics, Cyclops...worthy of going in the 'Bug Photos' thread. :thumbsup:


 Thank you :laugh:


----------

